# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  'What is a Cuckservative'?

## AuH20

Sad but true. I think there are more cucks in the evangelical and professional consultant class as opposed to libertarian circles. 

http://www.crimeandfederalism.com/20...servative.html




> A cuckservative is a Republican who enjoys watching his friends on the right (and indeed his entire country) get screwed by the radical left. 
> 
> A cuckservative will never have the back of his "friends" or "allies," and instead often joins in the rapes of right-wing allies.
> 
> A cuckservative will purge "wrong thinkers" like Steve Sailer, The Derb, and RamZPaul from the right even though the left gives Al Sharpton  (an actual murderer and racist) and Bill Ayers (an actual terrorist) media platforms.
> 
> A cuckservative wants to be part of the establishment. They take their rules from Gawker and other social justice warrior run media sites.
> 
> A cuckservative spends massive amounts of time status signalling (also called "virtue signalling") to the left.
> ...

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Petar

At the end of the day, it's all about people who lack balls wanting to fit in with and be accepted by the rest of society. 

As long as the average libertarian gives half a $#@! about not being seen as a barbarian by the average person, then we're nothing but a bunch of pussies who will never accomplish anything. 

The "alt-right" at least understands that the only way to prevail is by annoying the enemy as much as possible - by encouraging them to hate you as much as possible. 

Anyone who isn't comfortable with the idea of being hated by liberals may as well just go ahead and openly join them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Sad but true. I think there are more cucks in the evangelical and professional consultant class as opposed to libertarian circles. 
> 
> http://www.crimeandfederalism.com/20...servative.html


Neither cuckservatives nor conservatives hang around libertarian circles. Cucks and cons are opposed to the majority of libertarianism (and genuine liberty in general).

----------


## timosman

The word is not very popular on RPF - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...quot-Cuck-quot

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

Cuckservative is funny,

cus it sounds like cock

lol

----------


## Dr.3D

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/657...ools-Day-prank

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The word is not very popular on RPF - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...quot-Cuck-quot


No one cares...

----------


## A Son of Liberty

People are either being deceptive or are ignorant of the fact that the popular internet usage of the "cuck-" root is racist - a "cuckold" is an emasculated white men whose women prefer to have sex with black males.

Referring to people as a "cuck" infers that they're pussified, and are being dominated by teh negroes.

----------


## silverhandorder

> People are either being deceptive or are ignorant of the fact that the popular internet usage of the "cuck-" root is racist - a "cuckold" is an emasculated white men whose women prefer to have sex with black males.
> 
> Referring to people as a "cuck" infers that they're pussified, and are being dominated by teh negroes.


Your projecting.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Sure I am.

----------


## Danke

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold

----------


## silverhandorder

Cuckservatives can also be libertarian. This forum is actually low on cuckservatives. It's the Republican party that is full of them. This forum has a lot of liberals pretending to be libertarian and anti social elements.

----------


## presence

Another day passes and another day I just don't give a $#@! about the content brought to RPF by AuH20.


The alt-right and is a $#@! stain on the liberty movement.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Another day passes and another day I just don't give a $#@! about the content brought to RPF by AuH20.
> 
> 
> The alt-right and is a $#@! stain on the liberty movement.


It's not a stain on the Liberty Movement because it's not a part of the Liberty movement. It's trying to glom onto the Liberty Movement like a parasite.  And if it is allowed to, it will kill it, and take down the reputation of some very good people along the way.

----------


## presence

RPF should take the path of https://www.reddit.com/r/GoldandBlack/ and filter out this garbage instead of heading down the sewer like https://www.reddit.com/r/Anarcho_Capitalism/

----------


## AuH20

> *At the end of the day, it's all about people who lack balls wanting to fit in with and be accepted by the rest of society.* 
> 
> As long as the average libertarian gives half a $#@! about not being seen as a barbarian by the average person, then we're nothing but a bunch of pussies who will never accomplish anything. 
> 
> The "alt-right" at least understands that the only way to prevail is by annoying the enemy as much as possible - by encouraging them to hate you as much as possible. 
> 
> Anyone who isn't comfortable with the idea of being hated by liberals may as well just go ahead and openly join them.


Pretty much. That's the problem. I don't agree with Jared Taylor, but at the same time I'm not going to throw him to the wolves to improve my fictional standing with the Evil Empire. Some of these cucks have made Faustian bargains with the left (see Rick Wilson) while others don't possess the intestinal  fortitude to not partake in this exploitation game.

----------


## AuH20

> Cuckservatives can also be libertarian. This forum is actually low on cuckservatives. It's the Republican party that is full of them. This forum has a lot of liberals pretending to be libertarian and anti social elements.


If you want to find cuckservatives en masse, go read the comment sections on Hot Air and Red State. It's literally a Preserve for emotionally fragile Cuckservatives. I should also note that some of these very cuckservatives did everything in their power to slander Ron Paul.

----------


## presence

> If you want to find cuckservatives en masse, go read the comment sections on Hot Air and Red State. It's literally a Preserve for emotionally fragile Cuckservatives. I should also note that some of these very cuckservatives did everything in their power to slander Ron Paul.


Your usage of the term "cuckservative" on RPF is slander to Ron Paul.

Please cite.

Show me ONCE where Ron or Barry advocated the views in your op.

You and your alt-right race realist nationalism are disgrace to both of them, libertarianism, and freedom.

----------


## silverhandorder

> Your usage of the term "cuckservative" on RPF is slander to Ron Paul.
> 
> Please cite.
> 
> Show me ONCE where Ron or Barry advocated the views in your op.
> 
> You and your alt-right race realist nationalism are disgrace to both of them, libertarianism, and freedom.


Ron always stood up to establishment. He is the anti cuckservative.

----------


## AuH20

> Your usage of the term "cuckservative" on RPF is slander to Ron Paul.
> 
> Please cite.
> 
> Show me ONCE where Ron or Barry advocated the views in your op.
> 
> You and your alt-right race realist nationalism are disgrace to both of them, libertarianism, and freedom.


Barry and Ron never backed down to political correctness. Barry took a stand by opposing Titles II and VII of the Civil Rights Act.

http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2014/0...ill-creat.html

Meanwhile, Ron has always railed against the 14th amendment and all it's unconstitutional excesses.

----------


## AuH20

> Ron always stood up to establishment. He is the anti cuckservative.


And Ron never undercuts others by using the language of the enemy for cheap political points.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

Have you ever considered that the GOP establishment doesn't want to be associated with the alt-right because their views are toxic to most of the country?  If a public opinion poll showed that the majority of Americans wanted segregation again the establishment GOP and Democrats would pander to that crowd.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## TheTexan

> 


Get that Nazi $#@! out of here

This is America

----------


## Origanalist

> Get that Nazi $#@! out of here
> 
> This is America

----------


## TheTexan

> 


Typical Europeans.

----------


## undergroundrr

When somebody pukes up alt-right buzzwords/catchphrases (cuck, cultural Marxist, trigger, signaling, useful idiot, SJW), this involuntarily starts going through my head: 




"We're talking Lord God King Bufu. I'm like... Oh-muh-GAAAAWD"

EDIT: The duckling thing was devastating. Give a guy a warning.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Get that Nazi $#@! out of here
> 
> This is America


Funny, where is your "tolerance"...I thought "America is a nation of immigrants"..

----------


## dannno

> People are either being deceptive or are ignorant of the fact that the popular internet usage of the "cuck-" root is racist - *a "cuckold" is an emasculated white men whose women prefer to have sex with black males.*
> 
> Referring to people as a "cuck" infers that they're pussified, and are being dominated by teh negroes.


The part in bold is incorrect, the definition has no obligation to race.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> alt-right buzzwords/catchphrases (cuck, cultural Marxist, trigger, signaling, useful idiot, SJW)


cultural Marxist, useful idiot, and SJW aren't alt-right buzzwords/catchphrases. Those are very real people who should be taken seriously.

I'll give you cuck, trigger, and signaling, though. Those are definitely alt-right buzzwords/catchphrases.

I haven't really bothered tinkering with giving the alt-right folks around here the business. I don't even know who they are, to be honest.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## tod evans

> //


What *do you* think these pictures represent?

Or the verbiage used? 

Do you agree or disagree with what's written in the pictures you posted? (I don't read German)

----------


## CPUd

Those are the standard alt white calling cards.  Someone who doesn't oppose "diversity" (note this is different from supporting it), they will label anti-racist = anti-white = cuck.

----------


## adissa

> cultural Marxist, useful idiot, and SJW aren't alt-right buzzwords/catchphrases. Those are very real people who should be taken seriously.
> 
> I'll give you cuck, *trigger,* and signaling, though. Those are definitely alt-right buzzwords/catchphrases.
> 
> I haven't really bothered tinkering with giving the alt-right folks around here the business. I don't even know who they are, to be honest.


No. Triggering is a legitimate psychological term (Google "trigger" and "ptsd") It just got overused (incorrectly) by SJWs.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> No. Triggering is a legitimate psychological term (Google "trigger" and "ptsd") It just got overused (incorrectly) by SJWs.


Yeah, I suppose you're right. I have a brother who's done 3 tours in the middle east. He's got major PTSD. He couldnt' even go to my other brother's funeral a couple of months back because he was afraid it'd "trigger" him. He actually used that term, too.

----------


## BamaAla

Jack Hunter

----------


## timosman

> Yeah, I suppose you're right. I have a brother who's done 3 tours in the middle east. He's got major PTSD. He couldnt' even go to my other brother's funeral a couple of months back because he was afraid it'd "trigger" him. He actually used that term, too.


This info should be public knowledge. You have a 1 in 10 (1 in 5?) chance to become an emotional wreck unable to control yourself. Do you still want to signup? Why don't the SJWs make another "Born on the Fourth of July"?

----------


## adissa

> Yeah, I suppose you're right. I have a brother who's done 3 tours in the middle east. He's got major PTSD. He couldnt' even go to my other brother's funeral a couple of months back because he was afraid it'd "trigger" him. He actually used that term, too.


PTSD affects returning soldiers, but not only. It can also happen to anyone who's suffered certain traumas: abuse victims, rape victims (legitimate rape, not what SJWs claim is rape, i.e. everything.) etc.

----------


## William Tell

Who are the Cucks now?

----------


## erowe1

"A cuckservative calls people who use the term 'cuckservative' racist."


Is that even disputed?

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

The alt-right accuses people who don't like Trump watch cuckoldry porn.  But I, and most other people, had never heard of that genre of porn until last year when "cuckservative" became a thing while alt-rightists seem to be experts on it.  Just something to think about.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Have you ever considered that the GOP establishment doesn't want to be associated with the alt-right because their views are toxic to most of the country?  If a public opinion poll showed that the majority of *Americans wanted segregation again* the establishment GOP and Democrats would pander to that crowd.


You mean SJWs?

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> You mean SJWs?


I like to think of SJWs as the mirror of the alt-right.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I like to think of SJWs as the mirror of the alt-right.


Well that's true of AUH20. I don't know the rest of the Alt Right well enough to say anything. 

Apparently Milo is Alt Right and I love that f*****.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## MelissaWV

I honestly don't know or care what most of these terms are supposed to mean.

Most people are idiots.  I don't want to spend more of my time trying to make them special little snowflake versions of idiots, with their own labels.  That's too much organization.

----------


## osan

> Sad but true. I think there are more cucks in the evangelical and professional consultant class as opposed to libertarian circles. 
> 
> http://www.crimeandfederalism.com/20...servative.html


So far as I can tell, "cuck" is a horse-$#@! non-word made up by some millennial candy-ass thinking he was clever or tough or smart or....

It is the sort of word that leaves the impression that its utterers are dilettantes and linguistic non-adepts who, having never discovered the dictionary or read anything not on the net, have not the vocabulary to express themselves as competent adults and have therefore reduced themselves to these idiotic, low-brow contrivances whose semantic power of conveyance is weak to nonexistent on its best days.

Oh, and for the record I actually used it myself.  Once.  Exactly once, as I recall.  May even have been here.

----------


## osan

> Those are the standard alt white calling cards.  Someone who doesn't oppose "diversity" (note this is different from supporting it), they will label anti-racist = anti-white = cuck.



It would seem, then, that you disagree with the messages therein.  Is this correct?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> "A cuckservative calls people who use the term 'cuckservative' racist."
> 
> 
> Is that even disputed?


Which proves that they are A. Cucks and B. Nothing more the delayed leftists.

Scream racist is not a point, or argument.

----------


## erowe1

> Which proves that they are A. Cucks and B. Nothing more the delayed leftists.
> 
> Scream racist is not a point, or argument.


How is calling someone a cuckservative a point or an argument?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> How is calling someone a cuckservative a point or an argument?


The same way calling a liar a lair when they lie is.

----------


## erowe1

> The same way calling a liar a lair when they lie is.


How is calling someone a racist different than that?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> How is calling someone a racist different than that?


Because leftist and now cucks just call anyone who disagrees with them "racists" or anything/one they do not like a "racist".

A liar is someone who lies, if you lie you are a liar. You can not be a liar if you do not lie. A racist is anyone who refuses to do anything a leftist/cuck wants.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

When I was 12 or 13 I got a game called Medieval II Total War.  In this game a chastity belt was briefly mentioned.  I remember that it was described as "underwear that requires a key to unlock" or something like that.  To my adolescent mind the idea of a chastity belt was hilarious and I thought on it for quite some time.  I guess alt-rightists have something similar with cuckoldry.  They learned about something sexual and they want the other teenagers to know that they about it.  The alt-right has so much in common with teenagers.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

this website.... smh

----------


## oyarde

> At the end of the day, it's all about people who lack balls wanting to fit in with and be accepted by the rest of society. 
> 
> As long as the average libertarian gives half a $#@! about not being seen as a barbarian by the average person, then we're nothing but a bunch of pussies who will never accomplish anything. 
> 
> The "alt-right" at least understands that the only way to prevail is by annoying the enemy as much as possible - by encouraging them to hate you as much as possible. 
> 
> Anyone who isn't comfortable with the idea of being hated by liberals may as well just go ahead and openly join them.


I consider myself to be more civilized than the liberals .

----------


## Danke

> 


Origanalist has unusual friends.  Was this one of your art projects?

----------


## Danke

> I consider myself to be more civilized than the liberals .


I think I could agree with that.

----------


## osan

> 


Are those FLAK 88s under your NAZI drapery or are you guys just happy to see me?

----------


## Dr.No.

> Barry and Ron never backed down to political correctness. Barry took a stand by opposing Titles II and VII of the Civil Rights Act.
> 
> http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2014/0...ill-creat.html
> 
> Meanwhile, Ron has always railed against the 14th amendment and all it's unconstitutional excesses.


Well, some of us remember how Ron Paul used to be against the entirety of the civil rights act, because he thought it was unconstitutional to force desegregation down the throats of the states. He evolved to say he agrees with impositions on state governments, but not on private businesses. So yes, that is a bit of backing down to political correctness.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

The alt-right claims that they are helping white people, but if the alt-right somehow got its way whites would be banned from hiring and working for non-whites, dating or marrying non-whites, or going to the same schools or churches as people of different races.  So it looks like the alt-right want to restrict what white people can do.  As a white person, I would have less freedom under the alt-right.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> The alt-right claims that they are helping white people, but if the alt-right somehow got its way whites would be banned from hiring and working for non-whites, dating or marrying non-whites, or going to the same schools or churches as people of different races.  So it looks like the alt-right want to restrict what white people can do.  As a white person, I would have less freedom under the alt-right.


The alt-right isn't about advancing the interests of individuals who happen to be white, but for advancing the interests of the white race as some kind of abstraction.

The whole point of the label "cuckservative" is to apply it to people who don't support that cause, like Ron Paul, for example.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

The alt-right is for former Bushites, or apoliticals, who see a problem in the present GOP but don't have the foggiest idea what the solution is.

This describes the great masses of them.

The leaders are organized white nationalists, come out of their hibernation to exploit this opportunity and recruit.

It's a joke populist movement, and it'll fade into oblivion.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The alt-right claims that they are helping white people, but if the alt-right somehow got its way whites would be banned from hiring and working for non-whites, dating or marrying non-whites, or going to the same schools or churches as people of different races.  So it looks like the alt-right want to restrict what white people can do.  As a white person, I would have less freedom under the alt-right.


No, we just think Whites should have the legal rights of the Freedom of Association restored.

Oh you do not have less freedom now? You have to sell, rent, , etc, you can not have institutions all to your in group while every other groups gets that right...Self  immolation  is a not a virtue.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The alt-right is for former Bushites, or apoliticals, who see a problem in the present GOP but don't have the foggiest idea what the solution is.
> 
> This describes the great masses of them.
> 
> The leaders are organized white nationalists, come out of their hibernation to exploit this opportunity and recruit.
> 
> It's a joke populist movement, and it'll fade into oblivion.


The fact you think we like the Bushes just shows how out of touch you really are and how little of a clue you have......

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> No, we just think Whites should have the legal rights of the Freedom of Association restored.
> 
> Oh you do not have less freedom now? You have to sell, rent, , etc, you can not have institutions all to your in group while every other groups gets that right...Self  immolation  is a not a virtue.


The last time that people who thought like the alt-right held political power all those things were illegal.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The last time that people who thought like the alt-right held political power all those things were illegal.


When was it illegal to rent your property to blacks provided you did not live in restrictive covenants?
And all of that stuff is not illegal now?

Wow, some lover of freedom you are..

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> When was it illegal to rent your property to blacks provided you did not live in restrictive covenants?
> And all of that stuff is not illegal now?
> 
> Wow, some lover of freedom you are..


Jim Crow laws went way beyond schools and drinking fountains.

But I was thinking more about Apartheid, which wasn't that long ago.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Jim Crow laws went way beyond schools and drinking fountains.
> 
> But I was thinking more about Apartheid, which wasn't that long ago.


Link or STFU......When was it illegal to rent your property to blacks provided you did not live in restrictive covenants?

Apartheid worked, you forget that, not our problem that some people can not co exist in Western Civilization but those who can not have to be kept out.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Link or STFU......When was it illegal to rent your property to blacks provided you did not live in restrictive covenants?




I actually never mentioned anything about renting.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if that was illegal too.  If it wasn't illegal, you would probably get murdered by the KKK for renting to blacks.




> Apartheid worked, you forget that, not our problem that some people can not co exist in Western Civilization but those who can not have to be kept out.


Apartheid would have ended eventually, many whites in South Africa are thankful that it ended peacefully and not in a civil war.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

My point stands, the alt-right wants to decrease freedom for whites.  It looks like alt-right is code for anti-white.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> [/COLOR]
> 
> I actually never mentioned anything about renting.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if that was illegal too.  If it wasn't illegal, you would probably get murdered by the KKK for renting to blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid would have ended eventually, many whites in South Africa are thankful that it ended peacefully and not in a civil war.


Down to making up lies? Shocking!

No, it would not have if the leftists in Congress where shut down, or they told the world they would go it alone or side with China.

Really? South Africa is BETTER today then it was then? Why is the inflation sky rocketing as well as rape, murder stats, and a electrical gird that is about to give out?

Love to see you cant not see what really happened, a first world nation was handed over to savages who looted it, and are wiping out the people who created it..

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> My point stands, the alt-right wants to decrease freedom for whites.  It looks like alt-right is code for anti-white.


No, we want to restore Freedom for Whites and non whites alike.

Freedom of association
Freedom of speech
Freedom of Debate
Ending the tyranny of "poltically correctness"
Private Property Rights
Gun Rights fully restored
Secure borders/limited immigration
Sound money
etc.

What do you have to offer to anyone? More lies?

We get it, you bros are mad, mad at our dank memes, dank podcasts, and the ease and which we achieve our goals....

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Down to making up lies? Shocking!
> 
> No, it would not have if the leftists in Congress where shut down, or they told the world they would go it alone or side with China.
> 
> Really? South Africa is BETTER today then it was then? Why is the inflation sky rocketing as well as rape, murder stats, and a electrical gird that is about to give out?
> 
> Love to see you cant not see what really happened, a first world nation was handed over to savages who looted it, and are wiping out the people who created it..


If it didn't end peacefully there would have been a civil war.

----------


## tod evans

> We get it, you bros are mad, mad at our dank memes, dank podcasts, and the ease and which we achieve our goals....


What in the Sam Hell does this sentence mean in old white guy speak?

English shouldn't be so difficult if you were raised speaking it...Well.........Unless you were raised speaking some bastardization contingent on geographical local...

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> No, we want to restore Freedom for Whites and non whites alike.
> 
> Freedom of association
> Freedom of speech
> Freedom of Debate
> Ending the tyranny of "poltically correctness"
> Private Property Rights
> Gun Rights fully restored
> Secure borders/limited immigration
> ...


So, if you guys get political power do you promise not to:

-Resegregate the schools.
-Ban interracial marriage (I know this one triggers the alt-right).
-Ride around in white hoods terrorizing minorities.

----------


## tod evans

> So, if you guys get political power do you promise not to:
> 
> -Resegregate the schools.
> -Ban interracial marriage (I know this one triggers the alt-right).


^^^^^ These two would be government actions.^^^^

Government doesn't belong in marriage or education.




> -Ride around in white hoods terrorizing minorities.


^^^^^^ This one is an individual liberty thing. ^^^^^^^^^

Let 'em ride around in hoods, build-n-burn crosses and lynch whomever they'd like.

Just keep government goons out of the fracas when retribution comes calling.

All of the issues both sides of this discussion care about are compounded by government intervention, they're prolonged and exacerbated at great cost to the taxpayer when there's really no reason for it.

6 months without government goons and without government checks and there'd be a whole new social order, probably lots like what our forefathers agreed on 240 years ago..

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> ^^^^^^ This one is an individual liberty thing. ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Let 'em ride around in hoods, build-n-burn crosses and lynch whomever they'd like.
> 
> Just keep government goons out of the fracas when retribution comes calling.
> 
> All of the issues both sides of this discussion care about are compounded by government intervention, they're prolonged and exacerbated at great cost to the taxpayer when there's really no reason for it.
> 
> 6 months without government goons and without government checks and there'd be a whole new social order, probably lots like what our forefathers agreed on 240 years ago..


Well, I certainly think that if they are physically harming people they should absolutely be stopped.  If they want to have their meetings out in the woods, let them.  But when they threaten people or actually act violently towards others there should obviously be consequences.

----------


## tod evans

> Well, I certainly think that if they are physically harming people they should absolutely be stopped.  If they want to have their meetings out in the woods, let them.  But when they threaten people or actually act violently towards others *there should obviously be consequences*.


I wholeheartedly agree, unless you want to call on government to dispense said consequences.

Government makes things worse and they do so at a cost I find untenable.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> I wholeheartedly agree, unless you want to call on government to dispense said consequences.
> 
> Government makes things worse and they do so at a cost I find untenable.


The government has the right to enforce laws against murder.

----------


## tod evans

> The government has the right to enforce laws against murder.


Sorry dude I'm not going to start down the path of this discussion again.

It's been hashed and rehashed ad nauseum. 

_The government has the right to enforce laws against_ drugz.

_The government has the right to enforce laws against_ polution.

_The government has the right to enforce laws against_ gunz.

_The government has the right to enforce laws against_ etc.....

They're NOT my government, I haven't approved of their laws or their actions.

My interests aren't represented!

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Sorry dude I'm not going to start down the path of this discussion again.
> 
> It's been hashed and rehashed ad nauseum. 
> 
> _The government has the right to enforce laws against_ drugz.
> 
> _The government has the right to enforce laws against_ polution.
> 
> _The government has the right to enforce laws against_ gunz.
> ...


How else is murder to be combated?  Through vigilantes?

----------


## tod evans

> How else is murder to be combated?  Through vigilantes?


Absolutely!

If you want to call local hire's who enforce local laws "vigilantes".

Government as she sits doesn't represent the people.

Individual states are more populated than the whole country was when this federal monstrosity was implemented.

Why should I be held financially responsible for the welfare of some metrosexual who wants to cavort around in Hells Kitchen at 3:00 in the morning?

Why should the taxpayers of Hells Kitchen be responsible for the welfare of some Goom-bah who wants to prowl the farms of the Ozark mountains?

And why should either group be liable for the federal oversight?

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Absolutely!
> 
> If you want to call local hire's who enforce local laws "vigilantes".
> 
> Government as she sits doesn't represent the people.
> 
> Individual states are more populated than the whole country was when this federal monstrosity was implemented.
> 
> Why should I be held financially responsible for the welfare of some metrosexual who wants to cavort around in Hells Kitchen at 3:00 in the morning?
> ...


I never said there should be federal oversight, law enforcement should be handled on a local level.  You can't just shoot the person accused of murder, you have to hold trials to determine innocence or guilt.

----------


## tod evans

> I never said there should be federal oversight, law enforcement should be handled on a local level.  *You can't just shoot the person accused of murder,* you have to hold trials to determine innocence or guilt.


Sure you can if your state/county/town isn't subject to federal oversight.

I'd live in such an area right now if there was one close.

----------


## tod evans

> I never said there should be federal oversight, *law enforcement should be handled on a local level*.  You can't just shoot the person accused of murder, you have to hold trials to determine innocence or guilt.


I said I wasn't going to do this again..........


"Handled" to me means paid for lock, stock and barrel. Absolutely no money or influence from sources outside the area governed.

If your state/county/town can't afford to pay for and maintain "law enforcement", legislators, courts and prisons then you should do without, period! End of discussion.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

LOL at this thread...

"apartheid worked!"

"it's statist to enforce murder laws!"



White Nats to the left of me...

...utopian AnCaps to the right.

----------


## tod evans

> LOL at this thread...
> 
> "it's statist to enforce murder laws!"


I'm pretty sure this snide comment is in reference to what I've typed?

If so you're intentionally misrepresenting what's right in front of you.

Why?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I'm pretty sure this snide comment is in reference to what I've typed?


You play the role of "utopian Ancap" in this particular psychodrama, yes. 




> If so you're intentionally misrepresenting what's right in front of you.


No, I'm representing you as someone who opposes state enforcement of murder laws (becuz teh anarchies), which you are.

----------


## tod evans

> You play the role of *"utopian Ancap"* in this particular psychodrama, yes. 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm representing you as someone who opposes state enforcement of murder laws *(becuz teh anarchies)*, which you are.


First off shove your snide BS right up your ass.

I've typed quite clearly what I'm opposed to, I don't need or appreciate you trying to tell me what you think I meant.

Go read, if my hillbilly vocabulary is difficult to comprehend or my sentence structure is lacking in some way I'll rephrase what I mean using my own words.

Type your own opinions or argue against what I've actually typed but quit this silly $#@! of telling me how you took what I've typed and how you disagree with your impression.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I've typed quite clearly what I'm opposed to...


Indeed you have. 

You've clearly explained that you're opposed to the state enforcing murder laws.




> Originally Posted by Tywysog Cymru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tod evans
> 
> ...


i.e. boilerplate anarcho-capitalism, which I'm mocking

----------


## tod evans

> Indeed you have,, preferring some kind of polycentric vigilantism. 
> 
> You've clearly explained that you're opposed to the state enforcing murder laws.
> 
> 
> 
> i.e. boilerplate anarcho-capitalism, which I'm mocking



Now in your twisted childish method of refusing to actually address what was typed you've opted to snip posts to obfuscate the issue and then tried to offer your opinion of your impression, _again_.


The mockery here is your blatant refusal to actually take an entire post as it's written and then address it.

Are you capable of creating and articulating a clear, concise thought on the matter of local legislation/law enforcement vs national ?

Somehow I doubt it, especially after reading this fine example of intellectual ability.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Now in your twisted childish method of refusing to actually address what was typed you've opted to snip posts to obfuscate the issue and then tried to offer your opinion of your impression, _again_.


I posted what you wrote verbatim, and it's not complicated.

You're opposed to the state enforcing the prohibition of murder.

You want it done by private entities of some kind (aka vigilantes).

And of course you do, since you're an ancap, and this is the ancap position.

So...?

I don't know why you're denying it and getting your panties all atwist.

----------


## tod evans

> *I posted what you wrote verbatim*, and it's not complicated.
> 
> You're opposed to the state enforcing the prohibition of murder.
> 
> You want it done by private entities of some kind (aka vigilantes).
> 
> And of course you do, since you're an ancap, and this is the ancap position.
> 
> So...?
> ...


You lying piece of $#@!!

You base the label you assigned to me on a post you felt compelled to remove the largest part of, here it is in it's entirety (you quoted the first word);




> Absolutely!
> 
> If you want to call local hire's who enforce local laws "vigilantes".
> 
> Government as she sits doesn't represent the people.
> 
> Individual states are more populated than the whole country was when this federal monstrosity was implemented.
> 
> Why should I be held financially responsible for the welfare of some metrosexual who wants to cavort around in Hells Kitchen at 3:00 in the morning?
> ...



I do not call myself an "ancap" so who do you think you are assigning that label to me? 

You refer to "The State" in your assertion of my beliefs, who or what constitutes "The State"? Are you talking about Ca., Mo. or Co. ? Be specific when you're telling me what I believe, better yet $#@!, type your own beliefs and don't try to explain mine to me.

Your neat little poly-sci labels you feel so compelled to assign don't fit and frankly I'm not interested in debating your feeling or thoughts of my beliefs, do you have an opinion on the issue at hand, or maybe even the thread topic?

Snide comments and a condescending attitude don't get ya' very far.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> the largest part


...which consists in you complaining about having to pay taxes to pay for other people's security.

...which, like the rest of what I quoted, cannot be read other than as a criticism of state provision of security.

?




> frankly I'm not interested in debating


Sounds good

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> If it didn't end peacefully there would have been a civil war.


There IS a civil war/race war, all they did was give their own side a losing start.

----------


## tod evans

> ...which consists in you complaining about having to pay taxes to pay for other people's security.
> 
> ...which, like the rest of what I quoted, cannot be read other than as a criticism of state provision of security.


Couldn't let it go could you?

Your "state provision of security" will be the downfall of the US, if you can't see it coming you're not looking. 

How many thousands of FRN's did you pay in taxes this year? I'm betting not much or you'd be "complaining" too....

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> So, if you guys get political power do you promise not to:
> 
> -Resegregate the schools.
> -Ban interracial marriage (I know this one triggers the alt-right).
> -Ride around in white hoods terrorizing minorities.



If private/charter schools wish to have classes divided by skill, merit, topics, etc who are WE to interfere?

You do know the number of blacks killed by the klan is greatly exaggerated, right?

http://www.unz.com/runz/american-pra...cial-killings/ 





> ^^^^^ These two would be government actions.^^^^
> 
> Government doesn't belong in marriage or education.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ This one is an individual liberty thing. ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Let 'em ride around in hoods, build-n-burn crosses and lynch whomever they'd like.
> ...


But yet he calls himself a "Libertarian".





> Sorry dude I'm not going to start down the path of this discussion again.
> 
> It's been hashed and rehashed ad nauseum. 
> 
> _The government has the right to enforce laws against_ drugz.
> 
> _The government has the right to enforce laws against_ polution.
> 
> _The government has the right to enforce laws against_ gunz.
> ...


Love how he goes down the path of "Good intentions"...

----------


## tod evans

> But yet he calls himself a "Libertarian".


What's with the lairs trying to hang labels on me in this thread?

Back it up or kiss my ass.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> There IS a civil war/race war, all they did was give their own side a losing start.


There is violence, but there is no race war.




> If private/charter schools wish to have classes divided by skill, merit, topics, etc who are WE to interfere?


You did't answer my question.  Would those things be illegal?




> You do know the number of blacks killed by the klan is greatly exaggerated, right?
> 
> http://www.unz.com/runz/american-pra...cial-killings/


Just like with Molyneux and the Native Americans, the alt-right places the internet over centuries of historical research and evidence.

----------


## Origanalist

> ...which consists in you complaining about having to pay taxes to pay for other people's security.
> 
> ...which, like the rest of what I quoted, cannot be read other than as a criticism of state provision of security.
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good


Why are you trying to justify outright lying? What are you, 6 years old? Grow up.

----------


## Origanalist

> What's with the lairs trying to hang labels on me in this thread?
> 
> Back it up or kiss my ass.


Not only that but his post makes no sense.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Couldn't let it go could you?
> 
> Your "state provision of security" will be the downfall of the US, if you can't see it coming you're not looking. 
> 
> How many thousands of FRN's did you pay in taxes this year? I'm betting not much or you'd be "complaining" too....


So, you _are_ opposed to state provision of security (as I've been saying all along)?

...because, the above (like your others posts I've quoted) sure sounds like you're opposed to state provision of security.

Yet you just spent half a dozen posts calling me a liar for saying that you're opposed to state provision of security. 

So...

...dufuq?

----------


## tod evans

> Are you opposed to state provision of security or not?
> 
> If not, then WTF does the above statement  mean?
> 
> If so, then WTF are you denying calling me a liar for pointing out that you're opposed to state provision of security?
> 
> Are you high?


WTF is a state provision of security?

Don't speak in abstracts.

The statement was written in response to your edit, which part are you having trouble with?

As to your being a liar refer to the meaning of verbatim;

_ver·ba·tim
vərˈbādəm/
adverb & adjective
in exactly the same words as were used originally.
"subjects were instructed to recall the passage verbatim"
synonyms:	word for word, letter for letter, line for line, to the letter, literally, exactly, precisely, accurately, closely, faithfully_


Lies can be exercised by omission as well as fabrication.

Even if I were high my state of consciousness has no bearing on your misdirects, lies and attempts to ascribe nomenclature to my person I have not ascribed to myself.

Quit twisting $#@!, you're out of line, wrong in your behavior and acting like a petulant child.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> WTF is a state provision of security?


FFS...

----------


## Origanalist

> FFS...


A meme from a show about....nothing. Very fitting.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> There is violence, but there is no race war.
> 
> 
> 
> You did't answer my question.  Would those things be illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like with Molyneux and the Native Americans, the alt-right places the internet over centuries of historical research and evidence.


No, their is a race war going on in South Africa, your denial does not change reality

Association would be based on choice, not laws.

Oh, what is wrong? Facts proving you wrong...Again?  We use facts, research and evidence, all you just use is "muh feels!" and are losing as you should..

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> What's with the lairs trying to hang labels on me in this thread?
> 
> Back it up or kiss my ass.


I mean the other guy, not you..

----------


## tod evans

> Quit twisting $#@!, you're out of line, wrong in your behavior and acting like a petulant child.





> FFS...


Ho-hum.

Maybe you'll be better able to set forth cogent definitions of the abstract terms you try to use tomorrow.

Too many words containing abstract thoughts make for an undefinable entity...

You brought up the subject of " a state provision of security" now let's see if you possess the intellect to actually define it to a point it can be discussed rationally.

Or will you opt to post more silly pictures..

Even such basic nomenclature as "The State" elude cogent definition when specifics are called for, the most common use tries to pin the label on an ever changing group of power brokers and as such isn't static enough to pin down but for the most basic attempts to define it as a theoretical entity.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> There IS a civil war/race war, all they did was give their own side a losing start.


This website used to do a good job of keeping the stormfronters away. Now they've effectively taken it over.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> This website used to do a good job of keeping the stormfronters away. Now they've effectively taken it over.


http://www.genocidewatch.org/southafrica.html

So in Classic leftist fashion you deny facts, reality and scream "racist/Nazi" at anyone who proves you wrong....

----------


## Superfluous Man

> http://www.genocidewatch.org/southafrica.html
> 
> So in Classic leftist fashion you deny facts, reality and scream "racist/Nazi" at anyone who proves you wrong....


White nationalism IS leftist.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> White nationalism IS leftist.



  So more lying....Nice.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> This website used to do a good job of keeping the stormfronters away. Now they've effectively taken it over.


Well, it's hard to tell who is who nowadays. Right?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Well, it's hard to tell who is who nowadays. Right?


No
 Not really..

----------

